# Brightline: el tren de la muerte



## FastTrax (Aug 7, 2022)

www.gobrightline.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brightline

www.fecrwy.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_East_Coast_Railway

https://railroads.dot.gov/environme...-florida-miami-orlando-passenger-rail-service

www.hsrail.org/Brightline%20Florida

www.miaminewtimes.com/news/brightline-plans-to-increase-train-speeds-up-to-150-mph-14152635

www.floridatoday.com/story/news/2022/07/27/brightline-train-accelerates-up-to-79-mph-between-melbourne-and-rockledge/10151297002/

www.palmbeachpost.com/story/news/local/2022/04/29/brightline-train-deaths-palm-beach-county-list/7443993001/

www.miaminewtimes.com/news/death-train-a-timeline-of-brightline-deaths-in-miami-fort-lauderdale-west-palm-beach-13717396

www.tampabay.com/news/florida/2022/02/16/after-57-deaths-brightline-in-florida-pleads-with-people-to-stop-dangerous-crossings/

www.carscoops.com/2022/06/brightline-train-splits-truck-carrying-luxury-cars-in-half-throws-audi-into-the-air/

www.npr.org/2022/01/29/799962246/brightline-nations-deadliest-railroad-after-high-number-of-track-deaths

www.wolfsonlawfirm.com/brightline-train-accident-lawyer.html

www.tcpalm.com/story/opinion/editorials/2018/01/29/if-you-dash-front-train-and-get-killed-how-trains-fault-trending/1074296001/

www.nbcmiami.com/investigations/here-are-the-brightline-crossings-with-the-most-accidents-in-south-florida/2823064/


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 7, 2022)

oh the stupidity...........


----------



## bowmore (Aug 7, 2022)

Ever since the days of horse and buggies, people have tried to out run trains and lost.


----------



## Knight (Aug 7, 2022)

Yo creo no es los trens de muerte. Yo creo es gente estúpida


----------



## Bella (Aug 7, 2022)

Bella


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 7, 2022)

I don't think it is fair to blame the train for the suicides.  I don't know what could make humans safer around trains, while I was in Chicago a person was killed when they weren't paying attention (I assume that meant they or an attached article of clothing/backpack were within the yellow line area that indicated the unsafely-close area of the platform).  All the train employees seemed to feel really bad about it.  They didn't even charge us fare and we were riding several hours after it happened.


----------



## Been There (Aug 8, 2022)

How does the railroad company decide where to place crossing guards?


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 8, 2022)

Many years ago I was a fireman on Monon railroad in indiana,
once caugt my own sis-in-law running the signal in front of
my engine!!!! I chewed her out good.....


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 8, 2022)

On this YouTube at minute 1:03 of the video is someone just barely not being hit by a train...


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 9, 2022)

Been There said:


> How does the railroad company decide where to place crossing guards?






Been There said:


> How does the railroad company decide where to place crossing guards?



Good question Been There. Probably way too many Federal alphabet agencies, state and local municipalities, railroad associations, blended traffic research analyst etc, etc, etc. Anywho this what I found. Enjoy.








This is a stunt. This is his YouTube channel.

https://www.youtube.com/c/Millenniumforce/featured

www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/GAOREPORTS-RCED-95-191/html/GOAREPORTS-RCED-95-191.htm

https://railroads.dot.gov/safety-data/crossing-and-inventory-data/crossing-inventory-lookup

www.up.com/aboutup/community/safety/railroadcrossings/index.htm

www.up.com/aboutup/community/safety/warning_systems/index.htm

www.thehenryford.org/collections-and-research/digital-collections/expert-sets/101644/

www.sciencedirect.com/topics/engineering/railroad-crossings

www.ndlegis.gov/cencode/t49c11.pdf

https://toolkits.ite.org/gradecrossing/sec09.htm

https://law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/23/130

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Level_crossing

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Level_crossing_signals

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boom_barrier

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossbuck

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wigwag_(railroad)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Level_crossings_by_country


----------

